# I'll miss many of you..



## cyberdigger (Dec 8, 2011)

..but I have got to get out of here.. at least for a long time.. any lingering affairs that require my attention can be resolved through email.. 
 Peace and Love,
 Charlie


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 8, 2011)

Say it ain't so Charlie but if it has to be Peace and Love back. Have a great time during you time off and especially this holiday season.
 Love ya man, 
 Eric


----------



## woody (Dec 8, 2011)

Don't let it get to you.
 Some people aren't happy unless they're making other peoples lives miserable.
 I actually feel sorry for those people......... not......LOL.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 8, 2011)

Aw man... I really hope this doesn't have to do with certain members' rather hurtful comments... They know who they are...

 I wish you the best of luck, sir! May we meet again at the next bottle show. Sorry to see you go.


----------



## Jim (Dec 8, 2011)

I hope you will reconsider, Charlie. I did not see exactly what may have prompted your decision, but I have a basic idea of it. Like Woody said, don't let it get to you. Being a moderator, some will occasionally feel the need to throw some crap your way, like attention-starved zoo monkeys. Maybe they don't get enough attention at home, but that's their problem, not yours.

 I've never thought of you as "Charlie the Mod", it's more like "Charlie the cool-azz guy with a wicked sense of humor like my own, a guy who shares my passion for funny-looking old hunks of glass (especially local ones) and a guy I enjoy conversing with on this forum. If anyone doesn't like the rules, doesn't like it that you happened to volunteer your time to do what they wouldn't, doesn't like bottles from Long Branch NJ...Whatever they don't like, THEY are welcome to get the hell out and not return, and go somewhere they find less annoyingly mature and objectionable to their delicate little feelings. Letting them annoy you out the door will only inflate their little egos. Don't give 'em the satisfaction, Chuck, and don't make me drive to Long Branch and drag your cyberkeester back to the forum []  ~Jim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 8, 2011)

Charles...
           Jim said it pretty well. but whatever you decide, hang tough, and thanks for all you've done for us and abn too.


----------



## bostaurus (Dec 8, 2011)

Nooooo.....come back to us.


----------



## peejrey (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't seem to understand..The whole thing anyway, but I guess that's not any of my business. Please reconsider this action, It was only a month or two after I joined that you were unanimously voted in as an AB.N forum moderator. You've put of for the best and the worst, if it wasn't for: Ghost bottle. and wedding dresses. Though the Wilmington thing..You've always pulled through. I just don't understand, Yes you do have a duty, but I never could comprehend that it could be this hard. It's just an interest to read your post. The wisdom that is expressed through humor and seriousness. I again ask please reconsider.
 And if there was anything I ever said or did, I hope you will accept my full apology.
 _Preston


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 8, 2011)

Cant blame you. I've considered it a few times too when the drama happens. It is like a pet elephant isnt it?


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 8, 2011)

> Peace and Love,
> Charlie


 
 Hey Charlie,

 Right back at'ya. 

 I hate to think that any of us could be so annoying as to cause you to seek some "space." I know we can be a tough crowd, but I always imagined that was the norm in Jersey. [8D]

 Fondle some glass, visit the shore, do some reverse bottle hunting, have some Rakia with your bride, and come back soon will'ya, please.

 Pretty please, with Hydrated silica on top...[8D]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey Chuck,
 I hope that you are just taking a little 'breather'; a vacation, if you will, from ABN. And more than anyone, you deserve it, my friend. But don't expect any of us to be happy with your decision if you don't come back refreshed - smiling and silly. Happy holidays to you and yours. Looking forward to a new year full of your wit and wisdom. Bob


----------



## Steve/sewell (Dec 8, 2011)

Its ashamed another good hearted member has become disenfranchised with the bottle forum. Charlie was its most neutral and likeable member and always managed to stay above the political  fray.He went to great lengths to achieve new categories for the membership.We talk often on the cell phone and for those that don't know him what you see in his printed thoughts is really him no BS. He made all new comers who joined the board  feel very welcome.I was banned as a member and rightfully so a couple of years ago,as I posted some pictures for what I thought were humorous and tasteful when compared to what I saw other members displaying and and talking about.Still they were wrong and when I stepped back and saw them for what they truly were GARBAGE there was really no place on this forum for them as all they did was eat up bandwidth.

 I was mad at Woody and thought select members could do no wrong in his eyes and I couldnt understand why I was being banned and they weren't. In the end he was only doing his job and I was a complete horses A-S-S for thinking otherwise.You haven't seen Woody around as much and I can understand why.I don't envy the moderators as a lot more work goes into the daily inner workings then most of you realize. Its a tough task being a moderator in any aspect of life because you can never please everyone as evident by the latest events.Those of you old enough to be raising children or who have raised children know what a difficult task it is to balance the inner workings of sibling rivalry.A line needs to be established as to what is permissible and what is not.If this line is crossed severely enough actions need to be taken if the line is just blurred the members will for the most part work it out amongst themselves without the moderators hands involved.

 Coming from someone who has also felt the way Chuck does now,I urge all of you on the need to get back to the bottle and glass basics, if not the place will slowly fade away. Take care Chuck,you are an up most Gentleman who deserved more respect then you received.......................By the way if it wasn't for Cyber and all of the countless hours and his own money in escrow he gave for the benefit of the next of kin of forum member Lobeycat , that act of kindness some of the members of this place felt, and also shared in and helped make happen,would have never made it to fruition without Chucks guidance.


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow...I'm just going to say Charlie, my hat's off to you.  Thanks for all you've done.  You are one of the best members I can think of. I hope you can get what you need.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Dec 8, 2011)

Wait a minute...Charlie's leaving and I just decided to come back. Somehow, that doesn't seem right. What have I missed?
 Doesn't really matter, now does it? I tell you what Charlie. I'll stick around if you do. If not, I think that I'll go back in hibernation again. What would this forum be like anyway without your funny wit and humor not to mention your thirst for knowledge and your ability to educate those of us who are still learning this great hobby. Come on, won't you please reconsider? Please?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow , Charlie channeled up Stauntan Dan...very freaky.

 Hey Dan hope you are doing well. Find anywhere to dig in the new locale?


----------



## slag pile digger (Dec 8, 2011)

Charlie, I echo the comments of so many people before me ,and wish you all the happiness you deserve. Long Branch & Red Bank will forever be instilled in my memory. Michael


----------



## Stardust (Dec 8, 2011)

Charlie,
 Please don't go. I'm sure you are mad @ me. I'm sorry and Love and care very much for you. Everyone loves you and this is an emotional time of the year for all. I won't be around that much, please stay!!!! Love,*


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow!!  Don't leave us Charlie.  We respect YOU and I have to acknowledge that I am grateful for your help in the past.  We need you right with us all.  RED Matthews


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 9, 2011)

[]   Man oh Man are we gonna miss your wit!!!! I hope ya return sooner than later I kinda got used ta readin alla your great comments.....Andy


----------



## nydigger (Dec 9, 2011)

[] sorry to see you go charlie merry christmas and hope you return soon


----------



## ktbi (Dec 9, 2011)

Charlie, I think you should leave, relax, take a well earned break, and come back with that cold air in your face fresh feeling. Your work on this forum is recognized and appreciated. You personally are liked and respected and WILL be missed. We've never met, and talked even less, but I still feel we share a common bond and I consider you a friend. Take care and come back soon. Merry Christmas to you and your family...Ron


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> ..but I have got to get out of here.. at least for a long time.. any lingering affairs that require my attention can be resolved through email..
> Peace and Love,
> Charlie


.  

 Oh come on now man!  Just drop out of the mod squad that is the problem,no need to leave.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 9, 2011)

That's right chuck,add to the soap opera bottle [8D]saga.  
 Go stay go stay go stay come back go stay_ trust me when I go I'm gone no baby games. Soooo what will it be chunky?


----------



## splante (Dec 9, 2011)

sorry to hear your leaving us cyberdigger always enjoyed your post,help,and dedication to the ABN. If you can't have your arm twisted to come back then I wish you the best. I can see why however ,must be a lot of work and bs to put up with. 98% of members are great people and MEAN well the other 2% are just MEAN. Good Luck and Merry Christmas
 steve


----------



## Brains (Dec 9, 2011)

Take it easy man-


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 9, 2011)

I hope you come back, Charlie.  You have been my friend and I won't forget that.  We've lost enough great forum members.  I can say that everyone on this thread is a great friend and member of the forum.  

 I do understand how you feel.  I have considered leaving, but it was my friends here who convinced me to stay.  I hope that happens for you too.  Take a break if you need it, but don't make it permanent.  The good people on this forum have to stick together. Otherwise, the glass doesn't mean much (to me anyway).


----------



## Staunton Dan (Dec 9, 2011)

I remember when I left. My reason was simple enough. I had to move myself and family to a new location. No drama...no fanfare. I just left and now I'm back. If I felt that I had to leave for any other reason, like turmoil, I would stay gone. I feel as Rick said. If you go then go. If you wish to stay, then for all that is holy, stay! Those who have commented in this post want you to stay for obvious reasons. If you need to go, then go in peace my friend. [ But we really don't want you to].


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 9, 2011)

Welcome back, Dan.  I missed seeing your awesome finds, and your words of wisdom on different topics.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 9, 2011)

> I had to move myself and family to a new location


 
 So you arent Staunton Dan anymore?  Are you now Charlottesville Dan? or what?


----------



## Staunton Dan (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks Laur. Glad that you didn't leave us also. The ABN would have been unbearable to come back to without you in it.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Dec 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Matt, I now live in Batesville which is 20 minutes or so from Charlottesville. I wanted to start a movement called Occupy Batesville but we only have a post office and that is it...No other businesses. I guess that I will have to come up with a new name. Yes, Staunton Dan doesn't fit anymore.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 9, 2011)

they dont have a hotel there in Batesville do they []


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Staunton Dan
> 
> I remember when I left. My reason was simple enough. I had to move myself and family to a new location. No drama...no fanfare. I just left and now I'm back. If I felt that I had to leave for any other reason, like turmoil, I would stay gone. I feel as Rick said. If you go then go. If you wish to stay, then for all that is holy, stay! Those who have commented in this post want you to stay for obvious reasons. If you need to go, then go in peace my friend. [ But we really don't want you to].


 
 Dan, I swear to you and everyone on this forum, I am not being dramatic or crying wolf or doing this for attention. There's crap going on in my life which effectively disqualifies me as a consistent member and reliable moderator. I really don't want to get specific, if you all don't mind.. and it's nothing that talking about in public could help me resolve. 

 To everyone who posted here: I love all of you! I look forward to coming back as a new man, minus the "moderator" stigma... and ready to be who I usually am. Thanks for understanding, and have a very Merry Christmas and a wonderful new year!

 Best wishes to all,
 Charlie


----------



## Jim (Dec 9, 2011)

Well, it looks like there was more to it than I thought. Do what you need to do, Charlie, and join us again when you're ready. I love this hobby, but sometimes, it needs to be put on the back burner for a while so other things can be attended to. Whatever you are struggling with, you will overcome it. There's probably not much I can do to help, but if there is, or even if you just want to vent some steam or have a "bottle chat" fix outside of the forum or anything else, I'm only an email or a call away. Take care, buddy, and I look forward to having you back here when the time is right for you.  ~Jim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Dec 9, 2011)

Jim said it best, good luck man, and we'll be looking forward to your return when you're ready! []

 ~Tim


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 9, 2011)

Saying goodbye, if  I had put it to music................................

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13lKYbJd1dY


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 9, 2011)

> Best wishes to all,
> Charlie


 
 Hey Charles,

 In spades, to you, and may the Jersey Glass Gods always smile on you. Here's hoping your's is but a brief hiatus, and that you'll rejoin us all refreshed, renewed & less taxed.






 Charlie, you were the first member to welcome me and graciously help me with the picture posting hurdle. T'was typical you.

 I guess were all gonna have to post up some super scrumptious bottles, unearth some delightful and mystifying stoneware, resurrect some rusty, marvelous relics; know whaddah mean? You'll snap outta your reveries at some point, look in here, and be non-plussed, not only at the glass, but the excellent and well mannered presentation and subsequent repartee... But that repartee will lack your signature voice, darn it.






 You'll see, we're gonna make you proud to hitch up yer A-BN suspenders, yet...

 Until then, my friend.


----------



## Dansalata (Dec 9, 2011)

take care charlie...hope that all things come together in a positive way for you...


----------



## cc6pack (Dec 9, 2011)

Charlie

 Hope things work out for you, we'll keep a light on for you, visit when you can. You contributions will be missed. Take care.


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for all you've done Charlie!

 Will be looking forward to your return!

 Wishing you peace and a positive future outcome!!


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 9, 2011)

I swear to you and everyone on this forum, I am not being dramatic or  crying wolf or doing this for attention. There's crap going on in my  life which effectively disqualifies me as a consistent member and  reliable moderator. I really don't want to get specific, if you all  don't mind.. and it's nothing that talking about in public could help me  resolve.  

  To everyone who posted here: I love all of you! I  look forward to coming back as a new man, minus the "moderator"  stigma... and ready to be who I usually am. Thanks for understanding,  and have a very Merry Christmas and a wonderful new year! 

  Best wishes to all, 
  Charlie                                             			 			 								 			 			 				   				  


 Hi Charlie  - When I read this it altered my concerns, because I can read between the lines and the words, when I think of some of my own thoughts. Mine contributed to my Heart Attack -so don't dwell on them too long.    Hang in there, we can wait for your return.  RED Matthews


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 10, 2011)

Best of luck Chuck!!!  Hope everything smooths out for you.  Sorry for comparing you to a midget, was just joking.

 Best Regards,

 PD


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 10, 2011)

Will miss you, Charley!  Take care and hope you return soon.  I cant possibly say any more than what has been said already.  You are well liked by many here, know that.


----------



## glass man (Dec 10, 2011)

NINA AND ME LOVE YOU,YOUR WIFE ,AND ALICE!!YOU ,as well as others...have helped us so very much...WE THANK YOU!!We will be praying for you sweet brother!!!JAMIE


----------



## ncbred (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tf9lhev1qwA


----------



## Gromit0299 (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't know really know you, Charlie, (except for the guy that Caro loves to torment []) But I totally feel your pain.  I'm so there.  I hope you get better and come back (minus the mod) where we can listen to your sarcasm once more.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Staunton Dan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.  

 What's up Dan welcome back.  How about stuttering Dan?  Hahaha. Na I would keep. Staunton Dan. That's what we know you by.


----------



## ajohn (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow[&o]
 I sure do miss a lot of stuff when I'm gone saving the world.
 Whether you read this or not,I'm gonna say it!
 The kind of man you are is reflected in the comments posted in this thread.
 You have made a positive influence in this life.In MY life.
   You are a man of my own heart, a warrior who seeks peace.
 The confusion and ideas of this day and age has overpowered the wisdom of leadership through compassion.The energy it takes to be peaceful can only be understood by one who has the courage to stand on that front line.
 I know the kind of man that you are.I know that no matter where you end up you will position yourself between those that would steal and those that have not yet learned how to protect themselves.You will not be able to be anything different,because you are a man who has the courage to love.God bless you and heal well my friend. I'll be seeing you soon on the line again. Anthony-John Wolf


----------



## ajohn (Dec 11, 2011)

!


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 11, 2011)

Stay strong, Charlie.  We're thinking of you.  There are times when life seems unbearable.  To every problem, there is a solution.  There are times when I thought to myself, "In the future, this will be just a memory and a brief time that is over."  Don't want to go overly poetic on you.  

 Thanks, Dan.  That's the best thing I've heard in quite awhile.


----------

